# marine aquarium shops in oakville



## reefkid96 (Feb 5, 2012)

I will be heading down to oakville sometime next week and I was wondering, is their any good marine shops or are there any i should try too avoid?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Oakville reef gallery is off the QEW at Kerr. Not long down the road from there, is Coral Reef Shop in Burlington. There is a shop in Milton too. If you really want to make a day of it. Head towards TO. Dundas, east of the 427 South has Reef Raft, and Aquatic Kingdom, there is a Big Als, and there is another shop near the BA's that I haven't been to.


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

Read reviews of the store before heading to it


----------



## reefkid96 (Feb 5, 2012)

J_T said:


> Oakville reef gallery is off the QEW at Kerr. Not long down the road from there, is Coral Reef Shop in Burlington. There is a shop in Milton too. If you really want to make a day of it. Head towards TO. Dundas, east of the 427 South has Reef Raft, and Aquatic Kingdom, there is a Big Als, and there is another shop near the BA's that I haven't been to.


thanks for the info


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

The other store near BAs is Dragon Discount Aquarium.. don't think they have a whole lot of marine stuff, but as they are literally next door to BAs, in the Chinese mall, not a big deal to check out. Reef Raft is not cheap, from what I hear, but have great corals. Not into corals, so I wouldn't know, but that's what I keep hearing about them. Aquatic Kingdom is only a couple of blocks further east from Reef Raft.

Btw, BA's is just past Haines Rd. If you were coming on the QE, take the Cawthra Rd Exit, north, to Dundas, go East, and it will be just a block or so down. Dundas at Cawthra has a bypass, so when you get to Dundas, you actually go just past it, under the bridge, then left at the lights, round a short ramp that takes you to Dundas.. the other side of the ramp's intersection is the Rona store's driveway.


----------

